# Setting up my speakers!



## simon_s (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi i have a pair of intimidation s5000 speakers which i brought around a year ago but never used them so i thought i'd start now. I no they are more pa and studio speakers but i would like to use them for home and the occasional gatherings as i listen to music a lot regardless and could use these speakers from now as i heard them when i got them and was impressed. Im stuck on what i should connect these up to i.e which amps etc, also would like to add a sub to the set up. so if anyone could guide me on making this set up would be much appreciated.
thanks


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 8, 2013)

You will need an receiver/amplifier powerful enough to drive those speakers (look for an impedance value on back of the speaker and based on that ask in audio store, if I read 4 Ohms correctly you will need something like this)







Connectors are like this:






you just tighten them under the black/red thumb screws and connect to appropriate channel outputs on receiver/amp.


----------



## simon_s (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks! i have a receiver its a pioner 1122x or similar think at 6ohms 160w per channel. however i was speaking to someone and they said i would need a external amplifier to power these correctly and get everything out of them rather then direct from the av receiver. If this is the way to go i can get home theater subwoofers alongside these, but would it be worth getting the extra amp to push out the power? cheers


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 8, 2013)

simon_s said:


> would it be worth getting the extra amp to push out the power?



Amp in your receiver is rated for 4 ohm speakers, so you can try. Then you and your neighbours will see if 160 Watt amplifier is enough for home use.


----------



## simon_s (Mar 8, 2013)

haha, so you think this will be good enough? however if this fails then? how would i be able to connect a external amp to my receiver? just for obviously the front 2 channels as the rest can be normally driven through the av receiver.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 9, 2013)

Use zone 2 out or pre out to the amp, and then channels from the amp to speakers


----------



## simon_s (Mar 9, 2013)

will it directly link to the external amp from the receiver pre out? another problem as i was going to use the 2 pre outs for my 2 subwoofers, how would i connect 2 subwoofers from the one existing pre out. lastly once the speakers are connected to the power amp will the receiver recognize this or will i have to change any settings etc and have continuous sound and the ability for adjustment of the speakers i.e equaliser settings. nearly there lol


----------



## Jetster (Mar 9, 2013)

The Pioneer 1122x will power the intimidation s5000 speakers fine. The information about the external amp is just not correct. Also you don't need two subs. Just get a better sub. Infact just hook them up and see what you think. you may not even want a sub


----------



## simon_s (Mar 9, 2013)

its quite a big room so just to fill it out might need 1 subwoofer as we all love our bass, do you reckon these speakers will work well with the receiver then? if i do it this way then i have the option to bi-wire these to the receiver if you look at the picture above would you be able to help me in how to do this and what settings i would need to change to the audio


----------



## simon_s (Mar 11, 2013)

change of plan guys i have bought other actual home theater floor standing speakers that would be more appropriate, now i need to start again with these and knowing what the best thing would be to power these and can buy it (not a home receiver or anything as i just want a quick easy 2-way. something where i can connect these up to it straight and from there insert some phono cables and connect it to my ipod etc and have some serious sound coming out, any ideas i.e what amp etc i would need?
thanks again


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is a search result list from some German audio shop

http://www.thomann.de/gb/cat.html?gf=amps_up_to_300_w&oa=prd&sid=a099c9494a4d6874c5fb0ae9435dd831

you can take it from here


----------



## simon_s (Mar 14, 2013)

cheers, but what kind of source can i connect to the amp for music etc once the speakers are connected to it?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Mar 14, 2013)

simon_s said:


> its quite a big room so just to fill it out might need 1 subwoofer as we all love our bass, do you reckon these speakers will work well with the receiver then? if i do it this way then i have the option to bi-wire these to the receiver if you look at the picture above would you be able to help me in how to do this and what settings i would need to change to the audio



Four 12s isn't enough?  You think you need a sub?  Plus kevlar mids and silk dome tweets?  Your Intimidation s5000 seems like a good speaker to me.  I'd gladly put them in my home theater.  If you want deeper bass, extend the ports.

Use any audio source you want.


----------



## simon_s (Mar 14, 2013)

to be honest i need to try them see how they sound first then decide on a sub lol, as in i was looking at some amps not av receivers and they seem abit complicated to me as the inputs are all different so for example if i wanted to connect my ipod or laptop i wouldnt no how to do it.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't think you'll need a sub. If you find the system isn't producing enough bass, verify the polarity of the speakers is correct.

An amplifiers inputs will accept an ipod or laptop audio signal directly.  You need a cable like the one below.  Connect that between the headphone jack of your device and one of the amplifiers inputs.  You can use the amplifiers CD, SAT, or DVD input (red and white inputs).  Set the amplifier volume to 0 and the device to ~50% then adjust the amplifier volume to the desired listening level.


----------

